# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Διατροφή ringneck

## kakouras2

Καλησπερα, ο φιλαρακος μου (ringneck), που τον εχω 10 μερες περιπου αν και ειναι πολυ φαγανας δεν πλησιαζει φρουτα ή λαχανικα (εχω δοκιμασει μηλο, μανταρινι, πορτοκαλι, λαχανο και ροδι που το κουτσοεφαγε) ενω κανει σαν τρελος για τους σπορους του. Ειναι θεμα συνηθειας ή κατι αλλο? Πως θα τον κανω να αρχισει να τα τρωει και αυτα?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Απλά έμαθε από μικρός να τρώει σπόρους.Και ο δικός μου το ίδιο έκανε αν και τώρα τρώει λίγα φρούτα και λαχανικά.Ποτέ όμως όλα μαζί.Τώρα διανύουμε την περίοδο του μήλου και μανταρινιού.Βάλε σε ένα μπολ και τρώγε να σε βλέπει αγνοώντας τον και κάνε ότι σου αρέσει μμμμμμμμμ μπορεί να δοκιμάσει από περιέργεια.Ανακάτεψε μαζί με τους σπόρους κομμάτια φρούτων.Κόψε πολύ μικρά κιβάκια η μεγάλα κομμάτια για να δεις πως τα θέλει αν τα φάει.Βάλτα σε πιάτο πάνω στο τραπέζι αν και δεν θυμάμαι αν είναι ήμερος ο δικός σου και τον έχεις έξω απο το κλουβί.Εγώ έτσι πειραματιζόμουν.Στον δικό μου δεν έπιανε όλες τις φορές.Αν είσαι σπίτι δώστου το πρωί που πεινάει φρούτα αν δεις ότι δεν τρώει να τους δώσεις τα σποράκια του μην πεινάει το πουλί αν και τώρα που είναι χειμώνας χρειάζεται λιπαρούς σπόρους για το κρύο.Εγώ πάντως από την στιγμή που σταμάτησα να αγχώνομαι ότι δεν τρώει φρούτα και τον παράτησα,αφού για πάνω από είκοσι μέρες δεν του έβαζα φρούτα μετά από μηνών προσπάθεια κάθε μέρα τα πέταγα,τελικά ξαφνικά του έβαλα και έφαγε .Τώρα δεν μπορώ να πω ότι τρώει ποσότητες αλλά κάτι γίνεται.Αυτή είναι η εμπειρία μου.

----------


## vicky_ath

Υπομονή πιστευω ότι χρειάζεται!!Δοκίμασε με διάφορετικά φρούτα καθε φορά να δεις τι του αρέσει!Αν του βάλεις αυριο κάτι κ δεν τον φάει μην απογοητευτείς, μπορεί σε 5 μέρες να του αρέσει!!Μάλλον με τα κέφια τους είναι!!Εγώ στο δικό μου του έδινα διάφορα κ δεν τα πλησίαζε καν για 2 μήνες!Μόλις πριν μια βδομάδα άρχισε να τρώει μήλο!  ::

----------


## kakouras2

Καλησπερα, θα δοκιμασω να του τα δινω σε κομματακια στο φαγητο του. Ενα θεμα που προκυπτει ειναι οτι δεν ξερω με τι να τον δελεασω για να φαει απο το χερι μου αφου την τροφη που προτιμα την εχει διαθεσιμη. Ο παπαγαλακος ειναι σχετικα ημερος, δηλαδη βγαινει απο το κλουβι του αλλα δεν θελει με ακομα χερια.

----------


## vicky_ath

Γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις να βαλεις σπορους στο χερι σου??Ειναι πολυ πιθανο να σε πλησιασει ετσι!Ειδικα απο τη στιγμη που ξερεις οτι το τρωει στα σιγουρα!  :winky:

----------


## copa

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Εγώ τον δικό μου τον δελέασα με λίγο μέλι. Το έβαζα σε ξυλάκι από σουβλάκι και με αυτό τον τρόπο κυριολεκτικά τον γλύκανα. Ο δικός μου τρώει κανονικά μήλο και αχλάδι. Από την αρχή δοκίμαζε σχεδόν τα πάντα από το χέρι μου. 
Ειδικά με το μήλο είναι η λιχουδιά του που πετάει και μου έρχεται  ::  
Για πολύ αρχή δοκίμαζα το κόλπο με το ξυλάκι και στο φρουτάκι του, για να με συνηθισει.
Όταν λές ήμερος, τι εννοείς; Ανεβαίνει σε χέρια, πουκάμισο ή απλά απομακρύνεται ήσυχα;
Φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## copa

Δοκίμασε αχλάδι.

----------


## kakouras2

Οταν λεω σχετικα ημερος, απομακρυνεται ηρεμα οταν βαζω το δαχτυλο μου ή καθαριζω το κλουβι του , χωρις να φοβαται, οταν νυσταζει με αφηνει να τον χαιδευω. Θα δοκιμασω τις προτασεις σας και θα ενημερωσω συντομα. Το μελι μου φανηκε καλη ιδεα.

----------


## copa

Αν σε αφήνει να τον χαιδεύεις, έστω και όταν νυστάζει, είσαι σε καλό δρόμο. Υπομονή και σε λίγο καιρό θα έρχεται από μόνο του πετώντας επάνω σου  :winky:  
Καλή συνέχεια, σίγουρα περιμένουμε νέα σου.
φιλικά,
Κώστας

----------


## kakouras2

Λοιπον δοκιμασα και του εδωσα μηλο με λιγο μελι και το καταπιε αμασητο. Πολυ καλη ιδεα φιλε Κωστα  ::

----------


## copa

Μπράβο Γιώργο,

το ότι τον έχεις τόσο λίγο καιρό και τρώει από το χέρι σου είναι μεγάλο βήμα. Έτσι σε συνηθίζει μόνο με απόλαυση-τροφή. δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα να το εξημερώσεις το ringneck σου. Φυσικά μέχρι που θα φτάσει η εξημέρωση έχει να κάνει με τον χαρακτήρα του ringneck.
Και πάλι μπράβο σε εσένα και στον φιλαράκο σου.
φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## kakouras2

Κωστα δεν καταλαβες καλα μαλλον, τον καταφερα να τον κανω να φαει το μηλο με την συμβουλη σου και το θεωρησα επιτυχια, αλλα δεν το πηρε απο χερι μου. Παντως αλλη μια φορα ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη σου.

----------


## λακης κου

http://www.indianringneck.com/feeding/

λεει αρκετα πραγματα για τη διατροφη

----------


## copa

Νόμισα ότι του έδωσες το μήλο με το χέρι. Λάθος μου. 
Αν του αρέσει το μήλο με αυτό τον τρόπο, χρησιμοποίησε το για να τον μάθεις να έρχεται στο χέρι σου. Πρώτα χρησιμοποίησε το ξυλάκι.
Φιλικά,
Κώστας

----------


## Kiriaki

Καλησπερα σας,αγορασα αυτες τις τροφες και βιταμηνες,ακομα του αγορασα μια βιταμινη που μπαινει μεσα στο νερο αλλα οχι καθε μερα και του αγορασα και πετρα για το ραμφος του αλλα δεν γνωριζω αν ειναι καταλληλα ολα αυτα για το ringneck που θα εχω σε λιγες μερες στα χερια μου μηπως μπορειτε να βοηθησετε? (το prenium marine που ειναι πισω δεν ειναι δικη μου).




http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/2804/i ... 081246.jpg

----------


## Niva2gr

Κυριακή, ποιά βιταμίνη σου έδωσε ο μαγαζάτορας; Μπορείς να μας γράψεις την ονομασία της;
Επίσης, επειδή πάλι έσπασε το λινκ, μου το στέλνεις σε πμ για να το βάλω σωστά;

----------


## Kiriaki

Στο εστειλα!σου εστειλα και την βιταμινη μηπως την καταλαβεις εσυ!

----------


## Kiriaki

[quote="Kiriaki"]Καλησπερα σας,αγορασα αυτες τις τροφες και βιταμηνες,ακομα του αγορασα μια βιταμινη που μπαινει μεσα στο νερο αλλα οχι καθε μερα και του αγορασα και πετρα για το ραμφος του αλλα δεν γνωριζω αν ειναι καταλληλα ολα αυτα για το ringneck που θα εχω σε λιγες μερες στα χερια μου μηπως μπορειτε να βοηθησετε? (το prenium marine που ειναι πισω δεν ειναι δικη μου).




http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/2804 ... 081246.jpg

----------


## Niva2gr

Δεν το έλαβα το μήνυμά σου!

Αυτές είναι οι τροφές που αγόρασες;
Γενικώς οι τροφές της prestige είναι πολύ καλές. Όμως το παστέλι και το tonicum δεν είναι και ό,τι καλύτερο για το πουλί. Εκτός αν τα δίνεις πολύ σπάνια.

----------


## Kiriaki

Δεν του εχω δωσει ακομα παστελι.Του δινω την τροφη και φρουτο καθημερινα!!δεν καταφερα να του βαλω το παστελι γιατι φοβαται πολυ!

----------

